# Hello, new here



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Hi folks. Just wanted to say hello. My husband of almost 18 years and I have recently decided to end our marriage. We have had a lot of difficulty over the past few years, with both marital and financial infidelity on his part. We have a 14 year old daughter. We are currently still living together, and may in fact remain so for some time due our current financial situation. 

I was happy to find this site. I think it will help me to communicate with other people about this new phase of life. Overall, this has been a very isolating and painful experience.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to TAM. Sorry to hear you and your husband are calling it "quits" on the marriage though. You will find much support here.


----------

